# Tappan 4/20



## BobberDownJigs (Mar 4, 2014)

Hit Tappan for a couple hours after Easter Dinner. Took my cousin who hasn't fished since last June. First area we stopped with wind howling we started drifting I was getting my jig ready for crappie and he casted. Fish slammed his jig/twister. nice little fights, kinda fitting it into my crappie net....6 lb saugeye! his new PB by a long shot. Caught on a Bobber Down 1/16 Chart head with a sz 4 Red sickle hook and a twister. Water temps right around 58 when I looked.


----------



## Certified106 (Mar 17, 2014)

Dang awesome saugeye there! Very nice catch!


----------



## BargarBackroad (Apr 22, 2014)

Nice fish!! You seemed excited!! What was the depth of the water.


----------



## BobberDownJigs (Mar 4, 2014)

That is my cousin. first cast, pure luck. 4 ft mud flat. Wind was howling. We were just drifting toward a tree for crappie while I was rigging up a plastic. he just casted out and couple cranks got slammed.


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

You guys get any crappie?


----------



## BobberDownJigs (Mar 4, 2014)

r9ptbuck said:


> You guys get any crappie?


 of course, but in the short time there we didn't get anything figured out for bigger ones. caught plenty of smaller males, but not enough time to figure out where the females were hangin


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

Good deal. I was down a week ago caught some crappie, and lots of gills. Plan to be on the lake Saturday if not Turkey hunting.


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

r9ptbuck said:


> You guys get any crappie?


We were on Tappan on Monday. Beautiful day. Caught lots of crappie and kept 21 that were probably 10-13 inches. We caught most on jigs (white & also red with chartreuse tail were the best colors) . For some reason minnows just did not produce well today. Caught lots of short fish. We also caught 4 largemouth and a few gills that hit the jigs but never saw a white bass.


----------



## eyetroller24 (Feb 1, 2013)

Fished tappan last Friday and Sunday while getting ready to turkey hunt just fished from shore along 250 Friday caught 15 nice crappie with a ton of throw backs a 7 lb channel cat and a 18 in saugeye all on a minnow and slip bob Set at about 5 ft Sunday did a lot better kept 45 crappie with even a lot more throw backs same program gunna fish it tommorw on are way back down to Cadiz hoping to get them again 
good luck out there


----------

